# Idle up and down after replacing spark plug



## Dominic1975 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi guy's I have problems on my nissan tiida after I replaced the spark plug and refit everything my engine rpm comes up and down between 1400rpm to 2000 but no check engine


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you by any chance disconnect the battery or disconnect the throttle body harness connector. *If you did*, you'll have to go through an idle re-learning procedure. If you have the Factory Service Manual (FSM), the procedure is described there, otherwise a Nissan dealer can perform the procedure for you.


----------

